# E400 / Sundance disappointment in new models



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

I had registered for information on the new E400 as there were some new low profiles promised. What a disappointment - so called 4 berths have only 2 belted seats (driver and 1 passenger). Don't Swift realise that it is not only against the law but so so unsafe to carry passengers without seatbelt provision. Surely a 4 berth, even an "occasional" one such as the half dinette fixed bed layout, should be able to carry 4 people legally. 

Shame as if they had moved with the times with seatbelt provision then we would have not looked at any other make. Even their budget range has such provision. What a disappointment, really thought we would be ordering our new Swift stable soon!!!!!

Jan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's not actually against the law to carry passengers with no seatbelts.
It's against the law if seatbelts are fitted but not used.

HOWEVER, your point is well made that seatbelts should be provided, although if there are not enough forward facing seats it's impossible!! :wink:


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

i think its the same across the board for a lot of motorhomes ours is a 6/7 berth and has only 4 belted seats but i think the law states if belts are fitted they must be used first if seats are then available that are not belted then they can be used but only as occasional travelling seats


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It would appear that Swift have taken the attitude that those models with an overcab bed will be used as family motorhomes and have therefore provided the extra seatbelts. The low profile vehicles have been marketed as two berth with the availability of an extra bed, but most owners will be couples with no use for the extra bed.
Whether this is right or wrong is a matter of personal taste. I thik thay have got it right.
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Nethernut said:


> I had registered for information on the new E400 as there were some new low profiles promised. What a disappointment - so called 4 berths have only 2 belted seats (driver and 1 passenger). Don't Swift realise that it is not only against the law but so so unsafe to carry passengers without seatbelt provision. Surely a 4 berth, even an "occasional" one such as the half dinette fixed bed layout, should be able to carry 4 people legally.
> 
> Shame as if they had moved with the times with seatbelt provision then we would have not looked at any other make. Even their budget range has such provision. What a disappointment, really thought we would be ordering our new Swift stable soon!!!!!
> 
> Jan


Hi to be fair I think you are being a bit harsh. Swift do not make the decision as to *who* uses their vans therefore its up to the individual *how* they are used. Swift and any other manufacturer have no control over this. 
I am sure these particular vans have been researched thoroughly (as all manufacturers must do) as to what people want and I guess they are marketed at couples. 
Evidently this makes that particular vehicle unsuitable for your particular needs but it is not an indicator that Swift or anyone else who use that layout is behind the times.
Hope you get something to suit soon.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I have just looked at the video link (only viewed the 1st vehicle so far) and it is very similiar to our Bolero, there are some things that I really like such as the heating whilst on the move.

The thing I really really dislike is that kitchen area being done in white of all colours, they might be trying to make the kitchen seperate but in my eyes you can't really do that in such a small vehicle............the white just looks so out of place, and it would have been far nicer had it matched the rest of the cupboards.

Personally I think if you are looking for more seat belts then this isn't the type of vehicle you would be looking at, and is suitable like our Bolero to a couple.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The thing that I object to is the microwave. Everyone on here talks about wild camping, aires and CLs where a microwave is out of the question.
And don't start me on the dangers of a microwave on site and in a leisure vehicle.
I would pay to get the cupboard back.
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GerryD said:


> The thing that I object to is the microwave. Everyone on here talks about wild camping, aires and CLs where a microwave is out of the question.
> And don't start me on the dangers of a microwave on site and in a leisure vehicle.
> I would pay to get the cupboard back.
> Gerry


Oh heck Gerry I like my microwave 8O why is it dangerous ? on a site etc


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Briarose said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > The thing that I object to is the microwave. Everyone on here talks about wild camping, aires and CLs where a microwave is out of the question.
> ...


Because you cannot guarantee the voltage at the motorhome. Some commercial sites have been known to be down to 180 Volts at the end of the run. Do you adjust your cooking times to compensate?
I think we all know the answer to that.
Gerry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Briarose said:


> I have just looked at the video link (only viewed the 1st vehicle so far) and it is very similiar to our Bolero, there are some things that I really like such as the heating whilst on the move.
> 
> The thing I really really dislike is that kitchen area being done in white of all colours, they might be trying to make the kitchen seperate but in my eyes you can't really do that in such a small vehicle............the white just looks so out of place, and it would have been far nicer had it matched the rest of the cupboards.
> 
> Personally I think if you are looking for more seat belts then this isn't the type of vehicle you would be looking at, and is suitable like our Bolero to a couple.


I thought the different colour cupboards were quite nice, puts a sort of modern slant on the interior. Just shows we are all different.

Looks a good van for the money

Stewart


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > I have just looked at the video link (only viewed the 1st vehicle so far) and it is very similiar to our Bolero, there are some things that I really like such as the heating whilst on the move.
> ...


Hi Stewart

Or perhaps it is the difference between a mans view and a womans view LOL we shall see, I haven't show Hubby yet so I won't comment to him on what I think ( he was in bed with a bug last night when I viewed it ) I will let you know what he thinks, it could be a age thing too LOL :wink: just thoght I am going to ring Sue (Sonesta and see what she thinks).


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like a few interesting changes - Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh at the NEC next week!

Do you think they'll have the full E400 range on show there?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Briarose said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose said:
> ...


I quite like the new kitchen cupboard doors.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Looks like a few interesting changes - Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh at the NEC next week!
> 
> Do you think they'll have the full E400 range on show there?


They are likely to have more Bessies than Sundance as some of the Sundances are not scheduled for build until June.
Gerry


----------

